
Update: Fring’s Jailbroken iPhone App Now Live - terpua
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/15/update-frings-jailbroken-iphone-app-now-live/
======
mrtron
Awesome.

Is anyone having any luck with the skype out? It seems like I can call over
skype no problem but my skype out isn't working.

(Plus it sits at the subscribe screen for a few minutes whats up with that?)

